# Country with the most diverse landscapes and climates under 4 million km2?



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

eklips said:


> Geez the people advocating their country...
> 
> STFU seriously, this is not a nationalist competition.





eklips said:


> my country France


:lol:

France doesn't have diverse landscapes at all, especially not for such a big country (at least for European standards). You can find almost all French landscapes (and more) in e.g. Slovenia (my country), which is 27 times smaller. Cheers, eklips.


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry for be nationalist, but...
ARGENTINA:
Buenos Aires

















Jujuy

















Salta









Rio Negro

















Entre Rios/Corrientes

















Misiones









Chubut/Santa Cruz

















San Juan/Mendoza


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Verso said:


> Slovenia (just 20,000 sq km). In an hour you can change Alpine, Mediterranean, Panonian or Karstic landscapes.


Friuli has exactly the same in 7,500 sq km. Just replace Pannonian with Padanian.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Ive heard New Zealand is the ONLY country in the world with all climatic types


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I think possibly Perú, it's an amazing country i would like to visit... 
But I have to advertise Spain too. The uniques deserts of Europe, 7.880 kilometres of coast, several climates... it's much different from Galicia to Andalucía, or from la Mancha to the Pirineos.

Desierto de Tabernas (Almería, Andalucía)










Galicia










La Mancha



















Pirineos










Sierra Nevada (Andalucía) is just an hour ago from the sea










Canarias










Asturias










San Sebastián (País Vasco)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> Friuli has exactly the same in 7,500 sq km. Just replace Pannonian with Padanian.


Friuli a country?  Anyway, Slovenia has Padanian landscape too.  Although they're both lowlands. But they aren't the same, Pannonia looks more steppic, though we don't have steppes here, we actually have sub-Pannonian landscape (and sub-Mediterranean). Does Friuli have vineyards? We have plenty of them. I think Friuli lacks some more hills. It has lowland, and then immediately mountains. But yeah, it's quite diverse too.



the spliff fairy said:


> Ive heard New Zealand is the ONLY country in the world with all climatic types


How's that? Where are deserts in NZ?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Verso said:


> How's that? Where are deserts in NZ?


Tongariro National Park, I think. Yes, I forgot New Zealand... New Zealand and Peru win in my opinion.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Are your knickers too tight ? the guy has asked for advice and people are giving him the just that .... now you STFU !


he has a point, predictably most have resigned themselves to being cheerleaders for their own nations. Use a little imagination people. hno:


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Verso said:


> :lol:
> 
> France doesn't have diverse landscapes at all, especially not for such a big country (at least for European standards). You can find almost all French landscapes (and more) in e.g. Slovenia (my country), which is 27 times smaller. Cheers, eklips.


 I think the climates of France vary more then the climates of Slovenia (and I am not including the highest obscure mountain villages).


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I would say The Big Island of Hawaii, Hawaii is somewhat of it's own "country" right?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

buho said:


> Tongariro National Park, I think.


I don't see a desert here. What about rain forest/jungle? I suppose there're some polar islands too.



nomarandlee said:


> I think the climates of France vary more then the climates of Slovenia (and I am not including the highest obscure mountain villages).


Only if you add non-European parts, which are thousands of kms away. I don't wanna be offensive, but French landscape is quite monotonous. You can drive hundreds of kms and have pretty much the same view. Altogether the landscape in France can be a bit more diverse than in Slovenia, but on 27 times bigger area.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Verso said:


> Does Friuli have vineyards? We have plenty of them. I think Friuli lacks some more hills. It has lowland, and then immediately mountains.


It has some hills around Gorizia (Collio area), where they also produce the local tokaj wine. Not many others though.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Verso said:


> I don't see a desert here. What about rain forest/jungle? I suppose there're some polar islands too.
> 
> Only if you add non-European parts, which are thousands of kms away. I don't wanna be offensive, but French landscape is quite monotonous. You can drive hundreds of kms and have pretty much the same view. Altogether the landscape in France can be a bit more diverse than in Slovenia, but on 27 times bigger area.


Well, you don't really sound offensive, just a bit ignorant. 
You can indeed drive hundreds of kms and have pretty much the same view... If you drive on highways. 
But pretending that the French landscape is just the same from the North to the South, and from the West to the East, well, sorry but it's just ignorant.

As for the request, I would say the Réunion island in the Indian Ocean is the most spectacular and surprinsingly diverse territory that I've visited.
On only 2500 km², you have tropical beaches, then some sort of savanna or deep jungle forests (depending on where you are on the island), then, when you are higher in altitude, landscapes can remind the rural Normandy or the conifers forests of Canada. And when you are approaching the volcano, it's just like you were on the moon.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

GM said:


> Well, you don't really sound offensive, just a bit ignorant.
> You can indeed drive hundreds of kms and have pretty much the same view... If you drive on highways.
> But pretending that the French landscape is just the same from the North to the South, and from the West to the East, well, sorry but it's just ignorant.


I didn't say there was just one type of landscape in France, but that there aren't many for such a big country. There's no difference, if you drive on motorways or not, the only difference is you don't see details from motorways, but you still see mountains, hills, lowlands, sea etc. (except caves).


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Verso said:


> :lol:
> 
> France doesn't have diverse landscapes at all, especially not for such a big country (at least for European standards). You can find almost all French landscapes (and more) in e.g. Slovenia (my country), which is 27 times smaller. Cheers, eklips.


haha I knew this would come up.

First of all France is only the third country I mentioned, 

Secondly I mentioned that it was only about the countries I knew. Not to get into country versus country, but when a Slovenian forumer mentions Slovenia as if it was in the league of countries in the league of Peru or Cameroon this is just.....

And third, I only mentioned it in the context of Europe and after Spain....


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Are your knickers too tight ? the guy has asked for advice and people are giving him the just that .... now you STFU !


Everybody advertising his own country wether it really has world-class landscape diversity or not is not advising the guy, on the contrary, it is quite confusing.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I would have suggested India, frozen himalayas to Rajastani deserts to Keralan tropics and the jungles of the northeast, but then I noticed your username


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. So far Japan, Vietnam, Argentina and Mexico sound good. Maybe even Slovenia and Algeria. 

btw, I already been to New Zealand, really beautiful place but would like to go somewhere else.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> It has some hills around Gorizia (Collio area), where they also produce the local tokaj wine. Not many others though.


The wines of collio are excellent, we rarely seem to get them over here though unfortunately.

If I was going to nominate a European country, I would go for Spain.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

eklips said:


> Secondly I mentioned that it was only about the countries I knew. Not to get into country versus country, but when a Slovenian forumer mentions Slovenia as if it was in the league of countries in the league of Peru or Cameroon this is just.....


They're also much bigger. And while they have landscapes we don't, we have landscapes they don't. You may find them more beautiful and/or interesting, but that's just subjective. But I agree they're very diverse.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> I would have suggested India, frozen himalayas to Rajastani deserts to Keralan tropics and the jungles of the northeast, but then I noticed your username


Hehe , yeah India pretty much everything :lol:, but wanted to see if there are any other countries like India with almost all landscapes and climates?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Slovenia is great considering the tiny size of the country, but to compete on a world scale, you should have stayed part of Yugoslavia!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Verso said:


> They're also much bigger. And while they have landscapes we don't, we have landscapes they don't. You may find them more beautiful and/or interesting, but that's just subjective. But I agree they're very diverse.


Off course they are much bigger, but still much smaller than China, Russia or Brazil .

And seriously, I don't think we have anything in europe close to the diversity of Peru's (or some of the other countries mentioned here) three geographic regions

We have landscapes and climates they don't, but they sure have something more, which is the contrast inside the country which seriously beat anything I have seen or read about in Europe.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> ^^ Slovenia is great considering the tiny size of the country


Which was the point. 



Jonesy55 said:


> but to compete on a world scale, you should have stayed part of Yugoslavia!


Hm, I don't think they have any other type of landscape.  (except maybe a few steppes)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

eklips said:


> Off course they are much bigger, but still much smaller than China, Russia or Brazil .
> 
> And seriously, I don't think we have anything in europe close to the diversity of Peru's three geographic regions
> 
> We have landscapes and climates they don't, but they sure have something more, which is the contrast inside the country which seriously beat anything I have seen or red about in Europe.


I think I agree with you, but it wasn't nice to tell others to STFU, as I think countries presented were pretty diverse. I mentioned mine, cause it's awfully tiny.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I feel like being a pain in the ass tonight 

And what better occasion to be so than with the annoying nationalists who always ruin these kind of threads!

I remember a brit forumer once in a thread about the most dangerous cities in the world (very akward kind of subject btw...) "proudly" answering Nottingham :lol:


----------



## PrimaVera (Mar 15, 2005)

Israel

only 20,000 sq.ki/ 8,000 sq. mi. and has *4 climates * zones. (the size of New Jersy or graeter Sydny area).
take asqure of 141 on 141 km or 89 on 89 mi. at other country and check what get's in.

this *diversity* of climates and landscapes at such small country that makes it unique. 












north Israel mediterranean climate ( +high mountains zone )
precipitation up to *2000 mm per year*





















































































volcanic cones and crators














the Dead sea salt lake .subtropical climate. the lowest place on earth -401 m.



















south Israel desert climate and steap climate areas. precipitation down to *20 mm per year*




































tropical sea life














































































mediterranean beaches


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

PrimaVera said:


> Israel
> 
> only 20,000 sq.ki/ 8,000 sq. mi. and has *4 climates * zones. (the size of New Jersy or graeter Sydny area).


Israel is precisely the size of Slovenia. 



eklips said:


> And what better occasion to be so than with the annoying nationalists who always ruin these kind of threads!


I know what you mean, but at least this time they actually presented diverse countries. At least I didn't post tons of pics from Slovenia, just a few wild ones. 




























Oh, and all western European bears were imported from Slovenia.


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

pORTUGAL..


----------



## Saigongirl (Jun 29, 2009)

India101 said:


> Thanks guys. So far Japan, Vietnam, Argentina and Mexico sound good. Maybe even Slovenia and Algeria.
> 
> btw, I already been to New Zealand, really beautiful place but would like to go somewhere else.


Good choice, man!
By the way, long countries which span thousands of kilometers from north to south usually have diverse landscapes and different climates (as you wish)
Don't let the nationalists ruin your thread ! ^^

PS: I also nominate peru, chile, argentina (Damn, why my country Vietnam do not have fjords and frozen waterfalls. They are just gorgeous !!!)


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

easily Venezuela...

sandunes 










llanos (where u find the anacondas and capibaras)










tropical islands










rivers










mountains










snow










waterfalls










roraimas










amazon jungle










caribean beaches









* extra bonus

The Catatumbo Lightning is the world's largest single generator of the ozone, it produces 10% of the planet ozone. It's a cloud-cloud storm that forms a voltaic arc at more that 5 km of height, during 140 to 160 nights a year, 10 hours per day and up to 280 times per hour, over the bog area that forms where the Catatumbo River flows into the Lake Maracaibo.

The collision with the winds coming from the Andes Mountains causes the storms and associated lightning, a result of electrical discharges through ionised gases, specifically the methane created by the decomposition of organic matter in the marshes. Being lighter than air, the gas rises up to the clouds, feeding the storms.

The Wari tribe believes that the Catatumbo is “the gathering of millions of fireflies that every night meet in the Catatumbo to pay tribute to the fathers of creation”, while the Yupa and the Wayuu, another aboriginal tribes from the area, believe that the Catatumbo are the glowing souls of the dead.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Come and take a chance on PERU we have many wonders 2 tell you about.


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

peru or venezuela doesnt have sub antartic or antartic climates


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

eklips said:


> I feel like being a pain in the ass tonight
> 
> And what better occasion to be so than with the annoying nationalists who always ruin these kind of threads!
> 
> I remember a brit forumer once in a thread about the most dangerous cities in the world (very akward kind of subject btw...) "proudly" answering Nottingham :lol:


Nottingham is the Mogadishu of the English East Midlands!!


----------



## asystem32 (Jan 26, 2009)

i don´t really have an obejtive answer, but as i see it, Chile and Spain are easily among the ideal candidates to be considerated as the most diverses


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Peru is really gorgeous and diverse!



Verso said:


> There's no difference, if you drive on motorways or not, the only difference is you don't see details from motorways, but you still see mountains, hills, lowlands, sea etc. *(except caves)*.


I just remembered you can see a mini-cave from the Slovenian A3 motorway, right before the Italian border. =)


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*Lebanon*
_(can't get any more diversity than this!)_










*Snow peaked moutains all year long*

















*30 minutes from the Capital*

















*Valleys*

























*Forests*

























*Rivers*

























*The Mediterranean*

















*Ministry of Tourism ad*





Number 1 place to visit in 2009: NY Times
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/01/11/travel/20090111_DESTINATIONS.html

For more pictures check this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=712

Cheers!​


----------



## stama (Oct 30, 2009)

Chile without a doubt...the longest country in the world.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Chile or Argentina do not have TROPICAL RAIN FOREST NEITHER TROPICAL SAVANNAS....!!!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Occit said:


> Chile or Argentina do not have TROPICAL RAIN FOREST NEITHER TROPICAL SAVANNAS....!!!


nor tropical beaches


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

eklips said:


> Geez the people advocating their country...
> 
> STFU seriously, this is not a nationalist competition.


I agree with you... 

And by far peru is the most biodiverse country on earth...


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Herzeleid said:


> nor tropical beaches


Nor Tepui special climates too!!!


----------



## stama (Oct 30, 2009)

Herzeleid said:


> nor tropical beaches


No??? Are you sure??

Some chilean beaches

Bahía Inglesa, III Región.










Playa La Virgen, III Región










Playa Blanca, IV Región.










Isla Damas, IV Región.



















Playa El Tebo, V Región.










Playa Las Cujas, V Región.



















Playa Anakena, Easter Island


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

That are not TROPICAL beaches...are SUBTROPICAL beaches... for example, you don''t have big coraline formations and fauna.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry but he said tropical not sub-tropical.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

I belive that you will not go wrong with Brazil,Mexico,Peru,Colombia,Venezuela,Argentina,Ecuador,Guatemala,Bolivia by far the most interesting and diverse countries in Latin America.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Peru nature.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Hawaii


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Chile, South Africa, Germany, Italy, France, Morocco, Iran, Japan, New Zealand


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

eklips said:


> Geez the people advocating their country...
> 
> STFU seriously, this is not a nationalist competition.


You obviously havent been paying attension to this forum overall, 95% of everything that goes on here is a nationalistic competision. 

Peru, Chile and Argentina do seem the three most obvious choices to me, the latter two might not have any true rainforrest but they do have giant icecaps and temperate forrest aswell in the south. Outide of south american I'd mention Nepal aswell, tropical jungles to temperate hills to glaciated mountains to high altitude desert.


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

argentina has rainforest!! look at the iguazu falls


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*Spain:*
Subtropical landscapes in Canarias.
Volcanic landscapes in Canarias too.
A little desert in Almeria and another in Zaragoza.
High mountain in Sierra Nevada, Sistema Central, Pirineos, Sistema Ibérico and Cordillera Cantábrica.
Mediterranean landscapes in east Spain.
Oceanic landscapes in north Spain.
Enormous plains in central Spain.


----------



## soraiaF (Nov 8, 2009)

*Portugal:*

- Mediterranean Csa (classic) in southern half of Portugal;
- Mediterranean Csb in northern half of Portugal (oceanic and continental influences);
- Alpine in mountains areas;
- Humid subtropical in Azores and Madeira Islands;
- Dry Subtropical in Madeira Islands;
- Desertic in Madeira Islands.


----------



## asystem32 (Jan 26, 2009)

Portugal is really diverse for a country of it size but seriously speaking, a hill that get snow twice a year can´t be considered "Alpine climate"

Anyway, i still think that Chile would be the country of this thread easily, and BTW, i´m not from there.


----------



## soraiaF (Nov 8, 2009)

asystem32 said:


> Portugal is really diverse for a country of it size but seriously speaking, a hill that get snow twice a year can´t be considered "Alpine climate"


Twice a year? lol In Estrela Mountain for example can snow since October to May:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

The world is so great and there're tousands of diverse and small countries you can go..

But I think the ones who leads are definetly Chile, Peru, Italy and New Zealand.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd go with France. Snow in the Alps (and the Pyrenees!), shitty cold weather (but Paris) in the north and the mediterranean climate in the south.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Countries like Chile don't really count. It's not that big, but it's damn long, so no wonder it has all sorts of climate.  Same with e.g. Portugal; it may be small, and Azores even smaller, but they're 2,000 km apart.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Live temperatures in Europe :colgate:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

India101 said:


> I want to travel to a country that is smaller than Russia, Canada, US, China, Brazil or Australia, that have diverse landscapes and climates?


In my experience, I'd have to say the UK (I lived there). You can find palm trees in the south west, skiing in Scotland, flat landscape in the east, more hills / mountains in the west. It is a very varied country, in the sense that you don't have to drive too far to be in what seems like a different world (that's one of the reasons why I love the UK).


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Mean temperature isn't a very good guide to climatic variety. A continental desert location with 45C days and 5C nights might have the same average annual temperature as a tropical island with 30C days and 20C nights but they are very different in terms of wildlife and vegetation and probably human culture.


----------



## Marokino (Sep 16, 2009)

Morocco has the most diserve landscapes of the Mediteranean country's


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

From that list, Ecuador is the smallest country with a wide diversity of landscapes, weathers, animals, flowers, plants, people, cities, cultures, languages and all only in 109480 sq miles.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ So a Moroccan thinks that Morocco is the best while an Ecuadorian thinks that Ecuador is the greatest, how surprising! :laugh:


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeh...awsome


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

WELL I THINK THAT ECUADOR IS MUCH MORE RICH AND DIVERSE THAN MOROCCO THATS IN TERMS OF LAND SCAPES CLIMATIC ZONES VARIETY OF ANIMALS AND PLANTS FOR SURE.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

That Church definitely proves the point regarding landscapes. And those beach babes make a clinching argument for wildlife.


----------



## acy (Jan 4, 2006)

If we consider really small countries, I'm glad to write that definitelly CROATIA(56K km2) is country whith the most diverse landscape and climate.Croatia has more then thousand of Islands and very developed coastline separated from lowland at the north by high mountains.Also there are several National parks, but I will mention only Plitvice lakes and Kornati Islands whose are globally known. Huge rivers like Donaube, Sava , Drava and many smaller flows throw Croatia too.But this is only one type of Croatian diversity among many others like culture,arhitecture etc.On the end,I would like just to say that Croatia is small country but with a plenty diverse parts.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ and now a croat proposing Croatia...


----------



## acy (Jan 4, 2006)

Same like Frenchman proposes France,and and same like most of the people on this thread choose their own Countries  :cheers:


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> ^^ So a Moroccan thinks that Morocco is the best while an Ecuadorian thinks that Ecuador is the greatest, how surprising! :laugh:


I'm willing to bet the majority of people in this thread have never visited these locations in their own countries let alone any others.

Sadly the majority of people who post here have no interest at all in travel, there just nationalistic little keyboard warriors.


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

ROMANIA

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1291


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Vatican City:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^It's pretty diverse in terms of climate. The climate is distinctly more continental on St Peter's Square than in the Vatican Gardens, with hotter afternoons and colder nights.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

in terms of Diversity Pakistan is a good contender ....... but going thru worst times


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

MOROCCO


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

More vatican climate variations:

Cloudy









Sunny









Sunset









How many countries of this size do you people know that can express such a wide variety of climates in such a short time OMFG


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

eklips, if you post a rainy photo of Vatican city, my vote will go for it :yes:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

What about a snowy one?


----------



## Saigongirl (Jun 29, 2009)

eklips said:


> More vatican climate variations:
> 
> Cloudy
> 
> ...


You must have a good sense of humor :banana2:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

don't insult my country

:down:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

This thread just illustrates that people in every part of the world suffer from the same mental deficiencies. It`s a shame that the majority of people are unable to put their ego aside and give an unbiased opinion.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

My candidates would be: Viet Nam, South Korea, NZ, Chile, Perú, Ecuador, Argentina, Colombia, Turkey, Kazhajastan, South Africa and Spain.

and as I am from Chile, let me show you why i think my country should be in the list:

Rocky formations









Eternal iced regions









Glaciers









Subtropical Beaches









Marble Caverns









Deserts









Fjords









Cascades









Hanging Glaciers









Nice deers









4500 islands









Breathtaking landscapes









Unique Mountains









Prairies









Salt Lakes









Stunning mountain valleys









Peculiar volcanoes









Geyser fields









Colorful birds









3000 year old plants of the desertic high plateaus









Rainforest









deep valleys









strong rivers









Tundra









world-top wine valleys









Plynesian Islands









Misteryous oceanic islands









Huge craters









active volcanoes









sleeping volcanoes









incredible roads









planted prairies









high cliffs









and I could continue all night long, but the idea is clear


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Chile is really diverse too, one of my favs with Perú and New Zealand.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

eklips said:


> don't insult my country
> 
> :down:


Why not? How many armored divisions does the Pope have, altar boy? kay: :colgate:

All bow in front of the beautiful landscapes of Sealand. :bow: :lol:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone spam posting pictures of Luxembourg? :dunno:


----------



## Girona Airport (Aug 10, 2009)

I think pakistan is another who meets the criteria,they have sea,deserts,plains,mounatains,glaciers etc


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

pirufioxxx said:


> peru or venezuela doesnt have sub antartic or antartic climates


You better think again Peru have cold polar climatic weather in the Andes.


----------



## Marokino (Sep 16, 2009)

I didnt know there where stupid people in this thread, stupid enough to think Ecuador is a medetiranean country


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Argentina looks amazing indeed and surprisingly diverse.


Landscape diversity.

Biomas:
1.- Tundra
2.- Taiga
3.- Grasslands
4.- Decidious Forest
5.- Chaparral
6.- Desert
7.- Desert Scrub
8.- Savanna
9.- Rainforest
10.- Apline

As for Biomas the USA (from Hawaii to Alaska) and China are the most diverse countries.

As for middle and small size countries:
Perú, Colombia and Mexico has the Biomas 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10.
Argentina has the Biomas 1, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10..Ill bet she has biomas 2 and 4 too (but to a lesser extent).

Australia and India could have as much as biomas as the Latins but they are over the 4 million km2 limit. So we can pull them out of the list.

http://www.blueplanetbiomes.org/world_biomes.htm

Climate Diversity

1.-Tropical Moist Climates (Af) rainforest 
2.-Wet-Dry Tropical Climates (Aw) savanna 
3.-Dry Tropical Climate (BW) desert biome 
4.-Dry Midlatitude Climates (BS) steppe 
5.-Mediterranean Climate (Cs) chaparral biome 
6.-Dry Midlatitude Climates (Bs) grasslands biome 
7.-Moist Continental Climate (Cf) Deciduous Forest biome 
8.-Boreal forest Climate ( Dfc) taiga biome 
9.-Tundra Climate (E) tundra biome 
10.-Highland Climate (H) Alpine Biome 

USA and China are the countries with more climate diversisty.
As for Middle size countries, it looks like Argentina takes over Peru, Mexico, Colombia and even Australia and India.

http://www.blueplanetbiomes.org/climate.htm
http://www.mapsofworld.com/world-maps/image/climate-world.jpg

Maybe many countries could have micro-regions with all the biomas and climates listed above but they are not as important / notorious as the diversity of the USA, China, India, Argentina, Peru, Mexico and Australia (In that order).


----------



## torke (Jan 25, 2006)

Marsupilami said:


> My candidates would be: Viet Nam, South Korea, NZ, Chile, Perú, Ecuador, Argentina, Colombia, Turkey, Kazhajastan, South Africa and Spain.
> 
> and as I am from Chile, let me show you why i think my country should be in the list:
> 
> ...


I really love Chile!!!


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Now the fight is "I have the smallest one"!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

This was just posted in the European forum.


Bigger version: http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/form/tb_med.jpg

Spain, Greece, Italy and possibly Portugal seem to be the European countries with more climatic diversity. Anybody willing to count them?


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^ Interesting......


Probably the closer a Mountainous country is from the equator, the more probability to have more landscapes and climate diversity because of the height effect. (from Warm Rainforests to Glaciars). Maybe thats the reason why Spain and Italy are more diverse than Norway for example.

And Probably the larger the country (larger and perpendicular to the equator) the more probabilities to have more landscapes and climate diversity because of the latitude effect.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

> My candidates would be: Viet Nam, *South Korea*, NZ, Chile, Perú, Ecuador, Argentina, Colombia, Turkey, Kazhajastan, South Africa and Spain.


SK is way out of this league.

It's one of the most homogeneous countries on the globe, racially and geographically.


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

edit


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

^^under 4 million km2...


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd say Mexico and Chile but it would be more interesting to reduce it to the smallest country with the most diverse landscapes. Ecuador is a good contender too.


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

ehh... said:


> ^^under 4 million km2...


:lol: I don't notice the under 4 million km2.....

:dunno: :runaway:

nevermind!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

According to another map on the other hand the country with more bioclimatic diversity in Europe is France


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Countries like the USA and Canada are really diverse. But if you're looking for a relatively small country I would say Norway or Switzerland. Although Switzerland doesn't have beaches, it's landscape is still gorgeous and diverse. Norway has everything including beaches and gorgeous nature.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kenya* -	580,367 km2

*Beaches*










*Rainforests*










*Plains*










*Great Rift Valley*










*Mountains* (Mount Kenya = snow on the equator)










*Deserts*










*Lakes*










*Rivers*










etc.

.... plus some of the most varied nature of any country in the world.
​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

and again, ISRAEL is a tiny tiny country, and within 7 hours of driving u can visit the desert, a mediterranean beach,a mountainous climate and the Green northern Israel, with snow in wintertime.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

eklips said:


> More vatican climate variations:
> 
> Cloudy
> 
> ...



L O L !!!!! :lol:


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Lebanon of course in spring you can go to the mountain to ski and in the afternoon you can go to the beach to have a sunbath ! Magnificent views wait for you there !


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

i would say India, 3.3 million km² and nearly every type of landscape and climate!


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

well maybe chile is NOT the MOST but is certainly one of the most diverses countries in landscapes and climates. peru is also another very diverse country, also argentina. 
when people talk about biodiversity is not the same of talk about a climate or landscapes diversity cause most of the biodiversity in the world is in the amazonic basin and tropical jungles, chile is not so biodiverse but you can bet that is much more diverse in landscapes and climates than most of tropical places. im not been nationalist cause as i see many not chilean people talked about chile as one of the most diverse countries, i am not saying that is the most, but you really cant say that is not a very diverse country, maybe the most diverse under 1 million kms2. in chile (just as example) you have the bigger continental ice in the world (second if you count greenland, but is an island), the driest dessert, many of the most rainys cold rainforests in the world also thousands of islands, vulcanoes, salt valleys, of course many mountains, lakes, fjords, gulfs, bays, and is one of the few places outside europe with mediterranic climate (wit south africa, magreb, california and australia). is like norway plus united kingdom plus spain and some moroccan places (not talking in total area but in diversity) chile is so long and is the nearest country to antarctic continent










in other thing: france IS probably the most diverse european country cause they have many provinces in the world. as example french guayana or tahiti or another islands.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

kuquito said:


> I'd say Mexico and Chile but it would be more interesting to reduce it to the smallest country with the most diverse landscapes. Ecuador is a good contender too.


yep ecuador is amazingly diverse if you think in their total area


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Verso said:


> Oh, and all western European bears were imported from Slovenia.


hno: the ones in Picos de Europa are 100% locals


----------



## Vladivostok53 (Feb 28, 2009)

Argentina!!!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

PERU


----------



## Derbedeu (Jun 27, 2009)

Federicoft said:


> According to another map on the other hand the country with more bioclimatic diversity in Europe is France


Actually according to that map, it's Romania, with five different bio-geographical regions, as opposed to France's four.


----------



## Xvr (Dec 1, 2005)

I've seen the whole thread, And I'm surprised for the countries showed in this thread... Really the landscaped showed in here are amazing..

But, I wanna show my country as well... Mexico that has 27 climate from the 32 known according to the köelpen system: plus more accuatic type of lives.


Caves 


Cascades with Rainforests



Pine-tree forests



Template forests









Dunes in the desert



Rain forests


River Galery Forests



Humid Rain Forests


Sub-Humid Rainforests



Large Subterranean Rivers



Mixed Forests

[/QUOTE]

Tropical Forests


Deserts



Grassplain Prairies 



Glaciars
[/QUOTE]

Steppes


Desertic forests (Yoshua trees)




Taiga 




Dry Jungles




Cacti Forests



Xerofilic Deserts



Active Vulcanoes



More Caves




Pine Bushes Deserts



Bushes Semi-Deserts



Mangroves



Decidious Forests




Tundra



Coral Reefs



Palm-Tree Forests



Swamps



Fog Template Forests



Cristal Caves



Palm-tree Deserts


Caves


Joshua-Tree Forests/Deserts



Swamps


Fog Rainforests



Savanna



Chaparral or Mediterranean











Template forests


White dunes


Ski center in Mexico


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

A country :

- between Atlantic and Mediteranean sea
- with hight mountains up 4000m 
- big desert
- great forests
- beautiful and differents coasts and beaches of 3000 km
- laks
- the only one country with argan tree

A country between, Europe, Muslim world, and Africa, the more contrasted and occidental country of Orient :

MOROCCO MAROC MARRUECOS MOROKKO​


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd say South Africa !!! ( excuse the nationalism )- in terms of a small/ medium size country, and heres why...

We have:
DESSERTS - the pure dunescape of the Kalahari
SEMI ARID HIGH PLATEA REGION - the size of Spain ( succulents and cacti )
MOUNTAINOUS AREAS - with snow ( up to 3500m high in the case of the drakensburg - with the 2nd highes waterfall in the world at 900m in the case of the Tugela Falls )
SUB - TROPICAL FORRESTS AND MANGROVE SWAMPS
MEDITERANEAN ZONE ( in the western cape comprising the Cape Floral Kingdom - the most biodiverse hotspot on earth with more species per sq km than Brazil or Indonesia )
GRASSLANDS AND SAVANNAH ( heard of the famous Bushveld ? )
TEMPERATE FORREST - like north america ( in a very small and World Heritage listed area )
We also have TUNDRA in our unique sub - anarctic islands of Pronce Edward Island and Marion Ilsands


Heres what te WWF says :
South Africa is characterised by a wide diversity of plant life and is ranked as the third most biologically diverse country in the world (mainly due to the richness of plant life). Over 18 000 species of vascular plants occur in South Africa, of which over 80% occur nowhere else. This diversity is caused by variations in climate, geology, soils and landscape forms. However, South Africa also has the highest concentration of threatened plant groups in the world. Approximately 3 435 of South African plant groups are considered to be globally threatened by extinction. A further 204 groups are estimated to be threatened at a local level.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

..


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!!!! It is so beautiful....


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Visit Sri Lanka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdPxxVaUd6E


----------



## KarlArgelino (Dec 23, 2009)

BRAZIL


----------



## KarlArgelino (Dec 23, 2009)




----------

